# Accommodation



## trevor1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi my names Trevor and I have a chance to join you guys in the UAE, but the problem I have is that I need to find accommodation before I can come over. I need a studio or 1BD apartment near to or in Discovery Gardens furnished for about AED 3,000 per month until I can get sorted.

This I need on a month to month basis.

Can any one help me please.

Trev
lane:


----------



## FItOutGuy (Oct 25, 2011)

Dubizzle


----------



## trevor1 (Dec 11, 2011)

Sorry I cant open your reply can you email me [email protected]


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

FItOutGuy said:


> Dubizzle


It's a website. Generally, you can find flat and villa shares on there.


----------

